# Sullivan County



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2020)

Lake Jean Kayaker



 
Vigilant Bald Eagle


 
Little Lady


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2020)

That first one looks idyllic.  Great paddle scoop.

I'd have like to have seen the head of the Ladybird but I know they don't always play ball.  Overall tho, very fine set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you. I like the paddle splash also. I tried and tried to get the head in a shot, but it just wouldn't cooperate. A lady drove up with a small child and was walking around the meadow where this was, so I left. I didn't want to make her uncomfortable since we were out in the middle of nowhere, and the only ones there.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice set, I like #1 best.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 23, 2020)

All three are excellent. The Eagle shot being my favorite with the other two tied for 2nd. Really nice! What lens did you use for the Eagle?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 24, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, I like #1 best.


Thanks!


Pixeldawg1 said:


> All three are excellent. The Eagle shot being my favorite with the other two tied for 2nd. Really nice! What lens did you use for the Eagle?


Thank you. The first two were taken with my old, worn out Sigma 170-500. It's losing sharpness and drifts very badly. When hanging upside down in my harness, gravity causes the barrel to extend all the way outI asked a camera shop if they could fix it and he said parts would likely be a problem. I think he wanted to sell me something new, even though he limits items he sells to $1000 US.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set, I like #1 best.
> ...



When I was writing for Popular Photography & Imaging, I tested the Bigma and found it to be a pretty nice lens. I also have one of my former editors from POP who now works for Sigma. If you like, I can reach out to him and see if they can repair. Let me know and I would be happy to help you with this. Here is the article that I wrote:

https://www.adorama.com/alc/0011928/article/Product-Review-Sigma-150-500mm-f56-63-lens

They have "updated" the article and took out a section that discussed shooting a cover shot for a magazine with this lens. Here is the section of the original post:


----------

